# How to protect a door from scratches?



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm so happy with Nubs. He does great home alone upstairs in the hallway where he sleeps at night. I have figured out though that he scratches at the downstairs door to let us know that he is upstairs. The scratch marks on the door kinda let me in on whats happening.

So, I've seen the plastic sheets of paper that you place on the door that keeps the dogs claws from going into the door but has anyone had any experience with it? The doors are original to the house so while I could care less, for resale value and for my fiancé its a big deal (luckily I'm heading it off before he notices it so that was I can say "already on it" and avoid the fight to be  )

Any ideas on keeping him away from the door? A baby gate wouldn't work because of the way the door is and if I place it higher up the stairs he would be able to jump over it (even though I've never seen this boy jump).


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

What about SoftPaws: http://www.softpaws.net/


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't know about that... Glueing something onto your dog jsut screams "wrong" to me...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Silly question...could you replace the door with a temporary one? Ya know, in case you do sell? Otherwise, how about a metal kick plate?


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

People use them for cats as an alternative to declawing. Seems a lot less wrong then. I have never heard of anything to put on the door, but I know lots of people use softpaws for cats and dogs just fine.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I did a review of softpaws in the product review forum. I can't recommend them for active dogs.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

How about crating him so that he can't scratch against it when you aren't there to see it and then correct him when you see him do it?


----------



## Cherryblossom (Apr 25, 2008)

My first thought was to put something up against the door, like a piece of furniture that you don't mind getting scratched whilst you are not there and training Nubs not to when you are there. As long as he couldn't jump up and injure himself? Obviously it would have to be something that wouldn't scratch the door itself and you could still enter the room properly.

I know, it's not the most practical suggestion.  I have not heard of Softpaws or the stuff you stick on to the door to stop scratching so I can't really offer any advice to that effect. Good luck, Nubs is beautiful!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

He freaks out in the crate, litterly screaming freaking out. Besides he doesn't do any real damage when out of the crate. I'd rather not have to crate a dog unless I need too.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh ok. Well hopefully with crate training he will come to accept it. It sounds like he is doing damage, to lower property value, and would be a reason to crate him after you have crate trained him.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Silly question...could you replace the door with a temporary one? Ya know, in case you do sell? Otherwise, how about a metal kick plate?


These are both GREAT ideas Curb. I agree, replace with a temporary door you don't care about...


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

One of my dogs the male does that, and it is in the exact location every time, so with a little thinking I decided to put up a large piece of sand paper in the spot, now it helps keep his nails short!lo I used masking tape to hold it.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I recently bought a metal kickplate for my door...I have this terrible habit of opening my swing door with my foot. So..I went to home depot in the knob and deadbolt section I found this brass thing that is easily installed with finishing nails. My door is solid so nails worked great. If it was a hollow core door I would have to liquid nail it too it. Good Luck


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

What about putting a "scat mat" in front of the door?

http://www.safepetproducts.com/pilot.asp?pg=scatmat&gclid=CLK4gP3o-ZICFSJ3lgod-yEMHA


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

The dog is scratching the door. If he ran his claws down that he would be a dead dog as it would electrocute him.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

SoftClaws only work for indoor dogs (and cats); if they go outside the plastic wears off quickly, from abrasion on the cement. I think they're great for cats, but I dunno about using them on dogs. Maybe a teeny little Chi that likes to sit on granny's lap  .

Maybe a sheet of plexi-glass would work? You could stick it to the door using some non-permanent method (if the door needs to look good as new when you move out), and that would protect the door from scratching.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> The dog is scratching the door. If he ran his claws down that he would be a dead dog as it would electrocute him.


 I didn't mean hanging the scat mat from the door. But put it on the floor in front of the door so he can't get close enough to the door to scratch it. Plus the electrical charge is mild and not enough to electrocute anything.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh my bad, I must have read your post wrong.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

spotted nikes said:


> I didn't mean hanging the scat mat from the door. But put it on the floor in front of the door so he can't get close enough to the door to scratch it. Plus the electrical charge is mild and not enough to electrocute anything.


How would one determine it's "mild". Seems rather presumptuous. Not exactly a crime warranting the use of aversion. Especially on a dog who's still learning where he fits in.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> How would one determine it's "mild". Seems rather presumptuous.


 By touching one...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Dogs feel pain differently than we do I would assume.

Also you stepped on the pad with your bare feet?


----------



## Malkuth (Jan 19, 2008)

Plexi glass. Find a way to put it on the door (glue, as little screws as possible) and it would take a long time for the dog to destroy it. You only need as much plexi glass on the door withing his reach.

So say when you move, if you use glue it can be washed off (take some work) if you use screws (say 4) you can fill the holes and paint over it.

Trust me the little work it takes to fix plexiglass after taking it off is alot simpler then fixing deep scratches that might always show even with fill.

Good luck.


----------

